# Bath salts storage...



## Galavanting Gifts (May 5, 2009)

I've been wanting to build up stock before heading on out to our local markets.
 When it came to making up bath salts (sea salt and epsom salts-not mixed) I wasn't sure how to package and store them.
 I made up a few small batches of epsom salts mixed with fo's and sealed in airtight containers, when I opened the spearmint one it didn't smell so pretty, could this be the epsom salts reacting to the fo?.
 I also noticed the other batches also lost some of their scent while stored.
 I wanted to make up different batches and pack them in various sized resealable snaplock bags but wasn't sure if they would :

1.sweat
2.lose their scent
3.smell gross like the spearmint/epsom salts.

Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## LJA (May 5, 2009)

I know that they say the addition of dentritic salt will anchor your scents.  (It also prevents clumping).


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 7, 2009)

Thanks LJA, I Googled dentritic salt in Australia but am having a hard time trying to find the stuff. It sounds like great stuff to have on hand.


----------



## LJA (May 7, 2009)

Galavanting Gifts said:
			
		

> Thanks LJA, I Googled dentritic salt in Australia but am having a hard time trying to find the stuff. It sounds like great stuff to have on hand.




I got mine on eBay, if that helps.


----------



## Butterscotch (May 14, 2009)

Hi, I'm new!    I wanted to ask - when you said the spearmint didn't smell so pretty, did you smell ammonia?  I am wanting to mix some dead sea salts, but I smelled some at a local bath shop and they all had an ammonia scent to them, except for the basic unscented salt. I didn't know if they used a bad fragrance or if it was going bad. 

Thanks!


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 14, 2009)

I'll just go smell be right back.......................no, no ammonia smell, they just smell bland and stale. I mixed mine using epsom salts.

The other night I used sea salt and epsom salts together, I left each coloured batch out to dry over night for about 24 hours, bagged them up but the purple after packaging it wept into the other colours so either I put too much oil into the mix or the oil was just not compatible with the salts.
I've never come accross an ammonia smell in salts before but i've also never used dead sea salts, can't say it sounds too attractive lol.


----------



## topcat (May 14, 2009)

Try this link.  I don't really make bath salts yet but I have tried this out and it works well for blending in the scent and holding it okay after two weeks so far (mine are in a screw top plastic jar):-

http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Blendi ... p-172.html

I made the Simple Bath Salts recipe using the Natrasorb.

Tanya


----------



## tincanac (May 22, 2009)

I ordered one of those e-books on how to make bath salts and the lady who wrote the book also suggested Natrasorb Bath in place of Dendritic Salt.  I looked for Natrasorb Bath here in South Africa and couldnt find any, so I looked closely at it and realised that it's key ingredient was tapioca starch.  Maybe that will work, if you cant find Natrasorb Bath.  Asian food stores often sell Tapioca Starch.  Apparently Natrasorb Bath has big pockets that trap scent in, it will also stop your salts from clumping.


----------



## sanjon (Nov 22, 2009)

*DENDRITIC SALT*

I know this is an old post but.... exactly how much dendritic salt do you use in bath salts? I am only using small amounts for family and friends but I want it to hold the scent. I use maybe a total of 3-4 cups salt (dead sea salt and epsom salt)


----------



## bath_angel (Nov 23, 2009)

maybe a ratio of 1:10 or lower but lets see if anyone can confirm this


----------



## evatgirl73 (Nov 24, 2009)

I've been making my own bath salts for over a year and I have never had any lose it's scent... and I don't use any fancy additives. Just Epsom salt, rock salt, sea salt, coloring, FO and sometimes baking soda as a skin conditioner. I've given plenty to friends and nobody has ever said anything about it losing strength.


----------

